# When ?New Pics added!



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

When does ff start making their udder ? Gingers on day 115 and nothing major is going on down there! She is driving me nuts !! :hair: Am I over reacting ? (I'm goatee mom worry wort  ) Or does she still have time to make her udder ? :wallbang: :help:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: When ?*

My FF start forming udders at 6 weeks from delivery date.... not all does are the same though.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: When ?*

I don't know why mine seem to make early udders...but...Bella was making one with 3 months to go! And, Maggie is already making one, she's due in Oct.

Are you sure...should have a little going one there at least. Got any pictures?


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: When ?*

My ff doe Autumn is due September 21st no udder really but im almost positive she is bred as her vulva looks puffy


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: When ?*

I'll get some tomorrow


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: When ?*

here's one from today day 115


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: When ? Pic added*

Maybe she will wait tell closer to kidding to form a udder. Have you felt her to see if she has a little pouch yet? She looks prego with that belly and her vulva looks puffy.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: When ? Pic added*

My, she's holding out on you!

Here's how my FF's udder developed. Hope it helps.

4 weeks til due date:








2 weeks til due date:








Day of delivery:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Feeding babies:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: When ? Pic added*

This is Bella, she's had an udder like this for 2+months. She's due 9/4/1







[/URL][/img]

Not the best photo, but, I think you can see most of her udder. I'll try to get a better one. She's a ff. I was really surprised to see it so fast.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: When ? Pic added*

She's making me nuts !! :hair: :dazed: :hammer:


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: When ? Pic added*

Okay here's an update pic ( I know I need to shave her udder  :wink: )
She has loosened a bit in her udder but her teats are still close to her belly  
She REALLY testing me :roll:  :greengrin:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

The first thing I notice is their teats "fatten up" a bit, and get a little longer, have you noticed this?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks like one of her teats is bigger then the other.. is it always like that?


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't think that's how she is normally :chin: She just doesn't look like (to me  )that she's going to kid soon...( She should kid around the 11th of this month) Maybe it's just me :sigh: Can you tell I'm a newbie ? :shades: :greengrin:


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

did she ever kid? I've got a FF doin the same thing....NO udder & due end of March.


----------

